# Basso fans (or not)



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Any experience or knowledge with this particular frame? Any experience with Columbus Aelle? Sorry to say, I'm just not that up on tubing as some of you folks here.

This is not a Loto, or a Gap. Guessing it's maybe a Paris Roubaix, early 90's? (Missle-Pop paint scheme). Needs help/paint. 

I can't help thinking it'd be a fun project as time/$$ allow, but may not be worth it as I don't have throw-away $$. I actually think this paint scheme would be a fun build around, as well. At least it's not neon.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BASSO-COLUMBUS-...20681864448?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item1c19331d00


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Aelle tubing by Columbus was at the bottom of their product range (based on 1989 catalog). Described as for "amateur and touring cyclists".


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Steel Bassos are generally very well regarded. Having said that, this frame is made from Aelle, one of Columbus' lower end seamed tubesets, below Cromor on the food chain, actually. That's not not say that it wouldn't be a good ride, and if the price stays low, why not take a flyer on it and see?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks much Mercxman and Aptivaboy. That's what I've been finding. 

I do think it'd be a nifty/fun/funky ride, if someone had a bunch of unused parts overfilling their parts bin.

I believe I'd rather keep waiting for the right sized Loto to come along.

Still waiting....


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not sure what frame that is, but I do know that the paint scheme is called, "Americana".

Here's my '87 Gap with the same paint:


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

That is a sweet Basso, frpax!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

It will build up into a nice 22 pound bike.

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> It will build up into a nice 22 pound bike.
> 
> *Nothing wrong with that*.



Nope. 

But since I have no real "parts bin" of note, I think I'll keep holding out for a red Loto just like this one in my size (I'll be dead befiore that happens, I'm afraid) that was on the Bay of e not too long ago.

There's a fully built Loto on eBay now that is being touted as NR, but is 
a.) not my size
b.) green/white, (pretty cool,really) 
c.) owns some nice giblets...but is not how I would build up my own Loto, should I have one.


*p.s. to frpx*, I'm not a huge fan of a lot of chrome, but that looks pretty nice to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

OEH - Does it have to be a Basso? In my experience, I can never find anything on eBay if I am looking for a specific model (eg, Merckx Corsa). However, if I broaden my searches to other similar frames that could fit the bill, I am much more successful (eg, Gios, Mondonico, Tommasini, etc.). Many times you can find great deals on frames from smaller builders that are not as popular as the big names like Colnago, Merckx, Pinarello.

That's how I found my De Bernardi. The frame was new, never built up or ridden but didn't get a single bid on eBay. I had the frame on my watch list and was out of town when the bidding ended, so I sent the seller an email asking if he planned to relist. He offered to sell it to me for $400 to avoid the trouble. Turns out the seller was a bike shop about 100 miles from where I live.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

To the OP, what is the serial # on the bottom of the BB?


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Get what you really want, you're worth it.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Tarwheel, sweet! And good points. Perhaps a rare occurence though? 

frpx, dunno. Unless I missed it, it's not on the eBay listing (clue # 1?).

Don D, that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> frpx, dunno. Unless I missed it, it's not on the eBay listing (clue # 1?).QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

D'oh. It was in the pics. Thanks much frpx.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

OEH, you should come check out the swap meet that's in Seattle next Sunday. I would be a bit surprised if they didn't have what you want there. Ill be there on a crusade for track wheels.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> D'oh. It was in the pics. Thanks much frpx.


You're welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Thanks much Mercxman and Aptivaboy. That's what I've been finding.
> 
> I do think it'd be a nifty/fun/funky ride, if someone had a bunch of unused parts overfilling their parts bin.
> 
> ...


Why a Loto, in particular? And not, say, a Gap?

The Loto's were prone to cracking in the seat lug area where the stays join. Not ALL Loto's, mind you, but I've heard of quite a few.

Also, what size Basso are you looking for? I'll keep an eye out for you, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Waldo, I won't be able to make that one unfortunately. I may make it over for the Expo in March. Best wishes on your wheelset hunt! 

frpx, I'd always wondered about those stays!!! I did a search at one time trying to find out about them, and came up with nuthin'. I've seen some nice Gaps; wouldn't be adverse to one. Thank you for your offer to keep a look out, I'm usally a 52 to 54 depending upon geometry.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

+1 on the Gap. If you come across a Gap in your search, think about it. I have an '84 Gap and I love it. I ended up putting some modern bits on it, 9 speed campy and it is such a great all around ride. So comfortable and great performance.


----------



## elvezia (Aug 17, 2010)

I found a NOS mid-90's Basso Coral on eBay last summer and built it up with a new Athena 11-spd gruppo (but 3TTT quill stem & Cinelli bars) and Fulcrum wheels as my 2nd bike to keep from wearing out my '99 Cinelli Supercorsa. I love riding it as much as the Cinelli. Forza steel...

Michael


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

boleiro said:


> +1 on the Gap. If you come across a Gap in your search, think about it. I have an '84 Gap and I love it. I ended up putting some modern bits on it, 9 speed campy and it is such a great all around ride. So comfortable and great performance.



I did come across a Gap on eBay that caught my eye around a year ago...nearly NOS including components , and wheelset. Burnt orange, creme panels...beautiful. Not one blemish. Sold for around $400. 

Kick myself for passing that up. Almost bought it. But, life and all...

Vintage Bassos I've noticed, are rising in price/demand over the last year or two.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> ..Vintage Bassos I've noticed, are rising in price/demand over the last year or two.


Seems like quality steel lugged frames, _in general_, are rising in price/demand. 

I think it's due, in part, to the fixie crowd, as well as time.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

frpax said:


> *Seems like quality steel lugged frames, in general, are rising in price/demand. *
> 
> I think it's due, in part, to the fixie crowd, as well as time.



Agreed. 

Just as well though, I'm trying to get rid of stuff as it is! Higher prices keep me from collecting more crap, so it's all good. Right?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Just as well though, I'm trying to get rid of stuff as it is! Higher prices keep me from collecting more crap, so it's all good. Right?


Double edged sword for me...

The "want" never goes away.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

frpax said:


> Double edged sword for me...
> 
> The "want" never goes away.


Wholeheartedly agree with this sentiment. I get tempted a lot, and occasionally place a halfhearted bid on fleabay... fortunately someone else outbids me.



OldEndicottHiway said:


> ...Higher prices keep me from collecting more crap, so it's all good. Right?


Who me? collecting crap?


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I did come across a Gap on eBay that caught my eye around a year ago...nearly NOS including components , and wheelset. Burnt orange, creme panels...beautiful. Not one blemish. Sold for around $400.
> 
> Kick myself for passing that up. Almost bought it. But, life and all...
> 
> Vintage Bassos I've noticed, are rising in price/demand over the last year or two.



400 is a great pice for that condition. I see gaps occasionally on craigslist listed around the 1000 mark for "good" not great condition. I don't know if people are buying them for listed pricing, but seems thats the perceived value. 

I got mine at a yard sale for cheap cheap. Bottom line, they are a really great ride. I spent most of this winter researching carbon frames as I had such a great time on my basso last season, that I felt the urge to upgrade for this season. But, after riding a couple of carbons last week and then going on my first ride outside this week, I've decided I'm just a steel fan and am now putting my money into a parts upgrades on my basso. It's just a very fun and comfortable ride that performs amazing.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

boleiro said:


> 400 is a great pice for that condition. I see gaps occasionally on craigslist listed around the 1000 mark for "good" not great condition. I don't know if people are buying them for listed pricing, but seems thats the perceived value.
> 
> I got mine at a yard sale for cheap cheap. Bottom line, they are a really great ride. I spent most of this winter researching carbon frames as I had such a great time on my basso last season, that I felt the urge to upgrade for this season. But, after riding a couple of carbons last week and then going on my first ride outside this week, I've decided I'm just a steel fan and am now putting my money into a parts upgrades on my basso. It's just a very fun and comfortable ride that performs amazing.



Yuppers, will just keep watching. Problem is, perusing eBay only feeds the "want monster" frpx spoke of.

Currently some cheeky guy has a NOS Somec posted in the De Rosa section of eBay. Not a big fan of the graphics, but the frame and the pantographing are very, very pretty. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-SOMEC-SLX-F...90543910227?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item43a5c43d53

He aslo has a couple of drool-worthy De Rosas posted that are being bid through the roof with several days left in the auctions.

Still will hold out for the right Basso, methinks.

Thanks to all for your reports/experiences on your Bassos.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

I second the ebay trappings dilemma... stay on target. 

just finished prepping my Basso Gap for some new paint. Spent about 4 hours sanding the frameset. I have to say, seeing this frame in the raw is really awesome. the workmanship is so apparent with nothing hide the detail. all the pantograming, lugs, etc. so beautiful. Here's some nude pics of the '84 gap. Tomorrow... primer.


----------



## timber_cruiser (Apr 29, 2007)

Boleiro, You did a great job of cleaning and preping your Basso frame. Your Gap looks very similar to my 1980's Basso.

I agree that these frames are high quality with good attention to detail in construction and materials.

My Basso is my favorite ride.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Timber, paint stripper is nasty stuff, but it saved me a lot of time. Lets see some pics of your Gap.

Its nice to see a Basso Thread get going, why isn't there a dedicated Forum for Bassos on RBR? I always see some cool ones popping up in other threads.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

boleiro said:


> Thanks Timber, paint stripper is nasty stuff, but it saved me a lot of time. Lets see some pics of your Gap.
> 
> Its nice to see a Basso Thread get going, why isn't there a dedicated Forum for Bassos on RBR? I always see some cool ones popping up in other threads.



Wow. You've done a beautiful prep job. Nice frame...simple, classic lines. I do hope you will post pics of progress and completed build. Have you chosen a paint scheme yet?

Elvezio and others, you should post pics of your rides. 

Nice to hear so many people are highly satisfied with how these bikes perform underfoot.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

well, I've just got the first two coats of clear on and I'll put the last two on tomorrow. However, I might chicken out and skip color in the pantographing. I'm too scared of messing up the paint job at this point! anyone have any ideas on reducing the risk of this step? I was thinking of putting a strip of painters tape over the pantograph and then cutting out the design with a razor blade. Hopefully I would be able to paint the pantograph without getting outside the lines and then pull the tape away? anyone?


----------



## Dmds (Mar 5, 2011)

have you thought about using a paint marker? sharpie has a fine tipped oil based marker that looks like it would work good on pantographs

http://www.reuels.com/reuels/Sanford_Sharpie_Extra_Fine_Paint_Marker.html

I also picked up a Basso gap recently. I think it may be a 91 or 92. According to the catalogs on bulgier.net, it might be a 92 but my colour scheme is different


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

no I didn't good call DMDS. and I have a reuels about 2 blocks from my apt. thanks


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

UPDATE: I want to kill myself! Everything was going well, paint stripping, primer coat, color coat, wet sanding, First 2 clear coats, all worked out great. But then, I found a way to ruin it all. I had some clear left and decided to give it an extra coat of clear. I was still within the 24 hour shelf life of the 2K clear coat, barely, it was pretty much about hour 23. Well, the clear went on all splotchy. It obviously had gone bad already and now I a down tube and seat tube that have a terrible top layer of clear. I'm just going to wet sand and hope for the best. Any ideas? 

But let this be a warning if you are going to use the 2K clear, don't go beyond 15 hours after activating to be safe. It did work great with excellent results up until that final coat.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

*Finally Done*

Even though I could point out a million little flaws here and there, I think the repaint project went very well. Learned a lot here on this forum and I think the result looks very nice. I will someday get a black saddle and match the bartape. Despite the white out, I'm very pleased and almost too scared to ride it now. And for the record, cyclemondo's vinyl decals are amazing. they look amazing and went on so easy. Don't hesitate to pull the trigger on a set of his decals. Thanks to forum for all the help Tomorrow its going to be 60+, just in time...


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

boleiro said:


> Even though I could point out a million little flaws here and there, I think the repaint project went very well. Learned a lot here on this forum and I think the result looks very nice. I will someday get a black saddle and match the bartape. Despite the white out, I'm very pleased and almost too scared to ride it now. And for the record, cyclemondo's vinyl decals are amazing. they look amazing and went on so easy. Don't hesitate to pull the trigger on a set of his decals. Thanks to forum for all the help Tomorrow its going to be 60+, just in time...


Congrats! The entire build looks great. The immaculate white saddle is a very nice touch, though depending on the material, may or may not develop a patina with use. A lack saddle would e more functional. :thumbsup:


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Excellent results.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice build. The white-on-white looks great (altho I would be afraid to get it dirty).


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

cool. i like the white on white


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*carbon basso*

i have a monocoque constructed carbon Basso made by Aegis in Maine USA around '92. i put 10 speed chorus on it, 08 ksyrium equipes which aren't stiff enough for my 85kg. carbon san marco concor and i have a ti grammo in the pic but have changed it to a steel Sweet USA made stem which is a lot stiffer. 
I'm gonna build a set of wheels one day using the 23mm wide rims. hope the pic worked out.


----------

